# General Topics > General Discussion & News > Press / News Items > Amphibian News Feeds >  AJC's Frogroom: The Deadly Chytrid Fungus: Story of an Emerging Pathogen

## Frog News

*AJC's Frogroom (UK) February 1st, 2010 04:17 AM: The Deadly Chytrid Fungus: Story of an Emerging Pathogen*

 This is the best introduction to chytrid fungus that I've read. I suggest you read it too:

_The Deadly Chytrid Fungus: A Story of an Emerging Pathogen. PLoS Pathog 6(1): e1000550, 2010_





*Full Blog Article:* http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/frogr...-emerging.html

----------

